# I finally FINISHED ONE!



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I have been in the process of 3 rag quilts for a while... 2 for christmas and one for a birthday ( next wed! YIKES) 

I finished the one DD's and it isnt too bad, but cutting them seams OMG!!! 
I could of done it in ONE day if i had a WHOLE day to myself.. but Mondays i volunteer at school from 11-3, then TUe -Fri I babysit from 8-4 pm (then kids home, cant sew til they go to bed at 8) for an infant and 3 yr old. So then I cant do weekends either ( kids up) BUT i did get one done.. they are all cut and ready to sew now so it should go quicker.

Here is the photos of DD1's blanket... Made of 6" squares of flannel front and back, and fleece centers.

Front...









Front Close up...









Back...


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

It's beautiful! I'm starting my first tonight. I just got back from the fabric store and bough some beautiful fabric. I'm so excited to start! I'm off to begin cutting the MANY squares lol!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

GREAT JOB!!!!!

my next quilt (starting Monday I hope) will be a rag quilt made from the flannel swap squares last year.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Very beautiful quilt !!!!
Those seams can be something, the first one I made I cut with scissors, then I got a pair of Fiskers Softouch Spring Action Rag Quilter Snips. I ordered them from Joann's, they are well worth what I paid for them. I think the link below will show you what they look like. 
I hope you get the others done soon.
bopeep
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CAT=D=cat3195&PRODIDprd29163


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Very pretty...I love the colors!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

beautiful!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very pretty! So girly.

I agree, the spring loaded scissors are definitely the way to go for rag quilts.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very cute, and I second the spring loaded FIskars for cutting the fringe, really saves the hands!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Ohh, looks so snuggly! Very pretty!
Karen in Indiana


----------

